# Work Program for people over 55 years old.



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm looking for work and found this program too help people over 55 years old find a job and wondering if program is any good? 

http://www.doleta.gov/seniors/


----------



## Vicky (May 17, 2015)

This topic hits home to me.   I was 57 yrs of age when I my husband passed on.   I wasn't working, so after the death, I needed a job quick.   A job that pays a liveable income.   Not a Wal-mart or McDonald's job.   I checked out some of the sites that offer jobs to seniors over 50 and over 55.  WELL!  It's great IF you are a retired Accountant, retired teacher, or retired professional.   But IF your a common person looking for a job, then there is certainly an age discrimination going on.   Any HR person around the 30-35 yr yr old mark looks at you as an old person, to be put out to pasture.   I wish the common labor luck in finding a job after the age of 50 and 55.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2015)

After doing many, many different things in my earlier days (advertising sales, proofreading, directing a non-profit organization, etc), I finally settled into being an executive assistant which is where I found my niche.  Believe me, that is one field that age and experience are appreciated.  My former bosses still call me a couple times a year asking if I'd be interested in coming back to work on a part-time or temporary business.  One said it's because I know whose ass to kiss, whose ass to kick and where the skeletons are buried.  I'm not at all interested, but it's an ego boost being asked.


----------



## nonirose (May 27, 2015)

I work for the Gov and have been for 20 years. A lady who just retired went through this program and she learned enough skills to land a secretarial position with us. Though her retirement isn't very big, she decided at age 68 to stop working. You'd be surprised what skills you have from volunteer work.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 27, 2015)

Work?  Work?  I know the word but I can't imagine wanting to do it....


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Work?  Work?  I know the word but I can't imagine wanting to do it....



No longer use that and other 4 letter words!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------

